# What's YOUR Diesel's winter MPG "loss"?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

OK, let's find out what "loss" in MPG people are experiencing with their *Diesel* Cruze during this winter period!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

<5%


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

slightly lower but expecting a bigger drop once the snow stays on the ground


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

11-15%, but I'm also running snow tires. I'd say I'm on the upper end of that. I used to get 39-40mpg, and now I'm at 34-35.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I hit the vote button before I saw it was for the Diesels as well.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thread and poll title clarified to keep more gas drivers from voting.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Do we have a poll like this for gas drivers?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll let you know, just burning my first tank with the snow tires.

Before that, I noticed no loss.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hehehehehehehehee hoohohoho naw naw ..Diesels , How many miles do they get to 1 gallon of Diesel fuel before they Gum up and quit running ?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

brian v said:


> *Hehehehehehehehee* *hoohohoho* naw naw ..Diesels , How many miles do they get to 1 gallon of Diesel fuel before they Gum up and quit running ?


What?

You'd haven't been watching those *Merceded-Benz *"*Christmas*" commercials where *Santa *rides in a *diesel* MB...led by "Rudolph" *diesel *MB's?

They don't care about no stinking *North Pole *"*cold*" (wink,wink)!


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Well, with the sub zero temps and 15 plus inches of snow by mpg is going awesome! Last 50 miles I am getting 20mpg


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm about 3-4 mpgs off my usual in town 42 mpg. Today it dropped to 37 during my short trip and made up a mile or two on the return trip once it warmed up. My driving was all in town at stop signs and slow traffic.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Haha 37, easy there! It was -11 the other day with -35 wind chill. My car barely moved the temp gauge.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Well, with the sub zero temps and 15 plus inches of snow by mpg is going awesome! Last 50 miles I am getting 20mpg


20mpg?

My my my.......com'on now
How long are you really letting it run in the morning? Thats frightful!

Rob


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Well I was letting it run longer when it was -11 out but in the morning I usually let it run 5 minutes.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My response was kind of tongue in cheek.....I didn't think traffic could be so bad as to drive the mileage down that hard.

I guess your Duramax would really have belted you on mileage.

Rob


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Robby said:


> My response was kind of tongue in cheek.....I didn't think traffic could be so bad as to drive the mileage down that hard.
> 
> I guess your Duramax would really have belted you on mileage.
> 
> Rob


It's no so much the traffic as it is the temperature and all the snow. It was 30 degrees on my commute today and the average for last 50 miles already went up 4 mpg 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I only lost about 7% (running winter tires on the stock rims). My biggest loss came (10%) when I put my 18s ons (summer months).


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Went down a couple mpg. I can't say exactly because I'm on winter break so the 65 mile round trip to school has been missing but overall not too bad. Usually the car runs with 2 bars into the eco box on the eco screen. When it's cold out, it's usually down to 1 bar

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Made a trip across town after work, temp was around 37 degrees out and it has quickly climbed to 31mpg. Crazy how the temps will kill MPG.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Mid 40s mpg till this bruttle cold snap then it dropped to the high 30s.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Gator said:


> Mid 40s mpg till this bruttle cold snap then it dropped to the high 30s.


Did you get much snow?


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

It looks like I'll lose about 10% over the winter months going by my fuelly trend.. From August to early December mileage was right around 50.. I think January Feb and March will average around 45 , I know it's still good at 45 but it breaks my heart not seeing 50's and 60's on the DIC all the time...lol


----------

